# I gave up everything for her!



## dumbo (Jan 23, 2018)

Ok what i am about to share is definitely not normal and it is one hundred percent my fault. I grew up in an international but religious city, had a good education but never had any luck with girls because of culture, religion etc. As a result i turned to paid sex for pleasure. I actually had relationships with some of these women and I eventually settled down with one. By settling down i mean gave up my job , cancelled my visa and we both moved to her city in another country to get married as well. 

The thing is when were together earlier she seemed like a nice girl (nicer then the others) and she really wanted to stop that life of hers. I thought that by marrying her, i would be helping her get out of that life. Now almost 2 years down the line ....and it is the worst mistake of my life and would like to get out but here is the problem....

I spent all my money on her and moving here. I can move back to my original city ...but i would really appreciate some advice from here. 

I did not put all details because it is quite disturbing in some aspects and i want to see the initial feedback.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

What advice are you looking for? Move back to your home city or better yet move some place new and start over. It is never to late to start over.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Cut your loses, get a divorce and start over... even if it means staying in your current city until you save enough

When you have sex it releases oxytocin which makes you bond with your partner.... Unfortunately you were a victim of this chemical and it clouded your judgment and made you think she was different. 


I hope you learned enough lessons from this journey... now you need to muster the strength to move forward and not just sit there dwelling in the past.


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

You haven't at all said what problems you are having with your wife. Also if you just pick up and go, you will still be married and if you ever want to be remarried that's going to be a problem.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

So you paid a woman to love you, paid her to marry you (spent all your money on her and moving her home), and now that you're broke she doesn't feel the same way about you as when you had money. Got it.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

dumbo said:


> Ok what i am about to share is definitely not normal and it is one hundred percent my fault. I grew up in an international but religious city, had a good education but never had any luck with girls because of culture, religion etc. As a result i turned to paid sex for pleasure. I actually had relationships with some of these women and I eventually settled down with one. By settling down i mean gave up my job , cancelled my visa and we both moved to her city in another country to get married as well.
> 
> The thing is when were together earlier she seemed like a nice girl (nicer then the others) and she really wanted to stop that life of hers. I thought that by marrying her, i would be helping her get out of that life. Now almost 2 years down the line ....and it is the worst mistake of my life and would like to get out but here is the problem....
> 
> ...


You married a sex worker. Not Pretty Women (fantasy hooker with a heart of pure love) but the opposite type known as a gold digger. Ok. It's happened before and will happen again. 

Count your losses as a lesson learned. Just move back home with out her and file for divorce.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Are you in the Army?


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

And don't worry about mentioning she is working again. She wants money, you are broke, so she is going to make money somehow. People do understand.

You need to divorce her and get on with your life. At least you probably won't loose too much more money, since you don't have any.

As the song says, Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to loose.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

You married a hooker? One that was still working? Dude. That's messed up.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I ink the only real advice anyone would tell you is save some money and move back home with out her. When you can afford get a divorce and stop paying for sex.


----------

